# Critique on possible buys?



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

2nd vid rider is bad. I cant really watch the horse with him/her.
I like the second one better,though.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I wouldn't pay what they're asking for the second horse, but I do adore both. The second rider isn't bad at all.
Though the first horse is a looker with nice lines she was only shown locally and the second horse has a nice record. 

It's a toughy, I wish I had 20k to spend on a horse.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

White Foot said:


> I wouldn't pay what they're asking for the second horse, but I do adore both. The second rider isn't bad at all.


I just watched the vids, not the price and such. Also, to me, the second ride is leaning forward too much and something is off with his "post"


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

thunderhooves said:


> I just watched the vids, not the price and such. Also, to me, the second ride is leaning forward too much and something is off with his "post"


Please do not critique the rider. That is not me riding and I am really just interesting in what you see with the horses. I like them both, but was just seeing if I missed something.

Also, the 2nd horse is $16,000, not $20,000.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know much about either discipline. I did like how quiet "blue" seemed over the jumps but that lead change at :50 was not nearly as smooth as they claimed in the ad, however, it could have been rider error or an off day, I don't know.

Sensation seems like a very sweet horse and I have no problem with him in the video (though it does look like a very amateur rider), but in the ad picture, I don't like the angle of his pasterns or how straight his hocks are.


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

I like the 2nd one because of its graceful movements, but the 1st one is nice to!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Sensation is 15.

Blue is 5 going on 6.

Just because of that, Blue is my pick.

Sensation may have more shows under his belt, but clearly, there's a reason (age). He also looks horrendously boring and push-button-ey. Reminds me of the school-master at my old barn, we used to call him "wet-noodle-Will". Why in the world does a horse like that need a martingale anyway?

At least Blue seems like she has a bit of personality. And she's young still, she's got more potential I think.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

^martingales are the thing in the hunter ring...

I love both... do you want a younger horse to bring up or one you can go show and win on right now? That would determine the horse for me.. if there wasn't such a big age different i would go with the 2nd


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

kchfuller said:


> ^martingales are the thing in the hunter ring...
> 
> I love both... do you want a younger horse to bring up or one you can go show and win on right now? That would determine the horse for me.. if there wasn't such a big age different i would go with the 2nd


This is actually going to be a horse for both my mother and me. We want a quiet horse, since my my mom hasn't been jumping for too long, but we don't mind something that is young and needs a little work. I show at A and B shows, but we don't need anything extremely fancy and we don't need anything that does over 3'


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

As long as horse 2 vets I would go with him- unless you want something to bring along BUT if mom wants to learn more and show horse 2 sounds best to me


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Number one, in my opinion, rides better and is built better.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

The first horse has only adequate to good hunter form over fences. For that kind of money for that age of horse I would want to see a horse that snapped his knees a little more and was tighter below the knees. Attractive and typy, and the better mover, but I'm also curious that the seller didn't include a still photo over fences to better evaluate form.

The second horse, if he is as the ad represents, is quite inexpensive. 

He does look like he requires a lot of leg to ride; I think the other poster's comments about the rider were due to the rider trying to push the horse forward without being obvious about it, including overposting. I would also suspect he has some minor soundness or maintenence issues, most show hunters at that age with an extensive resume do. 

I'm curious at your selection of these two horses - one's green-ish, and one's a been there, done that packer. Which type of horse are you looking for and which do you need?

Sorry, just read the second page of posts - based on your description of what you need, the packer may be your best bet. But I'd certainly try the younger horse. I'd just ask a lot of questions about what kind of program he/she's in and how often he/she requires a trainer tune up to continue to go in that fashion.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Superman, sorry for asking, but I see you are in DC. If you are interested I can PM you 2 jumper/hunter barns in area I take lessons from. One breeds, raises and trains own horses and she has number lovely ones on sale ($15 - 20K range), 2nd person (jumper trainer with 40 years of experience) looks for specific horses for the clients all around MD/PA.


----------



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

Is it just me, or are both of those horses terribly over-priced??? The second horse sounds great, but maybe it's that rider does nothing for him. The poor horse has a wtf look on his face..lol. I love the first horse. She's beautiful, and young, and still has the potential to be fine tuned, and looks like she'd require a bit more skill to ride. Good luck in finding a new horse, I love seeing posts titled "My new horse!"


----------



## EquestrianHollywood (Aug 13, 2009)

I would suggest Fuerst Blue. Hes drop dead gorgeous and younger, so you would have more time to work with him. He went over those jumps with ease and was very quiet about it!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Seahorseys said:


> Is it just me, or are both of those horses terribly over-priced??? The second horse sounds great, but maybe it's that rider does nothing for him. The poor horse has a wtf look on his face..lol. I love the first horse. She's beautiful, and young, and still has the potential to be fine tuned, and looks like she'd require a bit more skill to ride. Good luck in finding a new horse, I love seeing posts titled "My new horse!"


My area is pretty expensive and we aren't really interested in traveling far. If anyone could find something cheaper and in the area (20854 zip code) I would appreciate it.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Seahorseys, 

I don't think either horse is at all overpriced considering their experience and area of the country. That is simply what a made show hunter with changes and legitmate show experience costs. You can also spend a *lot* more, depending on what your competitive aspirations are.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

maura said:


> Seahorseys,
> 
> I don't think either horse is at all overpriced considering their experience and area of the country. That is simply what a made show hunter with changes and legitmate show experience costs. You can also spend a *lot* more, depending on what your competitive aspirations are.


I have to agree. I did not think either horse was overpriced for what you are shopping for.


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

I actually like the mare much better then that gelding


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Supermane said:


> My area is pretty expensive and we aren't really interested in traveling far. If anyone could find something cheaper and in the area (20854 zip code) I would appreciate it.


I PMed you the places I'd buy a horse from (if I'd have that money  ).


----------



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

Then I stand very much corrected. I've never had that much cash to spend on a horse, to know what I'd be looking for as far as training!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

neither of the riders do the horses justice, i prefer the gelding though, confo wise and by reading description


----------



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)

I personally like the first horse better, but im looking for others for you to consider.


----------



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)

Tommy - American Thoroughbred - Hunter Horse for Sale

?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I was looking at a website belonging to a friend of mine and she has a horse that seems to fit with what you are looking for: http://www.carolinasporthorses.com/oliver.html I've done a lot of trading with Angela (in fact I have two of her horses right now) and she is very fair to deal with. I know that she has shipped a good number of horses up north over the last few years.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Iridehorses, That horse looks more like a jumper prospect than a hunter. Even though he's showing in a hunter class; he's got too much motor to the fences to pin in the rated hunters. For myself, I'd like him and he's certainly a far better athlete than the two grays from Dream Horse. However, he is not a packer that the OP's mother could learn on; he looks like he requires some riding. 

HorseLover, 

That's also a nice horse, but a 3 year green prospect that hasn't been shown. He may even be overpriced consider how little he's done. Also not the been there, done that packer that the OP's mother needs to take lessons on. 

BTW, if you're trying to sell a Junior or Ammy horse, or even a local horse suitable for a Junior or Amateur, it's pretty common to show the horse with that type of rider on it instead of a professional. The idea is to show that's is safe, kind and reliable and can get the job done with a less than expert rider. 

In hunter showing, price is partially determined by experience and the horse's "resume." Last time I was looking (18 months to 2 years ago) the minimum price in the VA/MD area for a hunter suitable 16.0 H + horse, that jumps in good hunter form and had auto changes with a year or two of show experience was $15K - $20K.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I agree about him working more like a jumper but that is what I think the OP wanted. Angela said the horse loves to jump but is very easy to handle and comes right back after a round. Truthfully, IMO, a beginner shouldn't be jumping anyway until they are well along on the flats.


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

Just wanted to chime in...
I'm in your area and just spent most of the winter looking for a horse in the low four figures and came across LOTS of nice made horses and prospects either in or just above my price range. For what you want, in this economy I think it'd be financially untactful to buy something green for over 6k or 7k. It complicates things a little that you're buying a horse for two people, so maybe finding something with training, the right temperament, and an unproven show record would be the way to go so you could invest in training yourself and your mom. (and maybe a custom saddle!) You're a little out of luck since spring is rolling in and prices will go up a bit... but in the mean time...

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1486259 - Classic Testamony *Price Reduced* for a good home
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1513725 - Dancing Queen
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1495162 - M Street
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1412504 - First Knight
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1494533 - Finnegan
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1525485 - Bella Donna Hannah
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1521960 - Miss Fredericka
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1519929 - Jersey Shore

I think the last one is definitely worth looking into, or at least asking for a picture. I know you said you didn't want to travel much but I think an hour isn't that strenuous. Good luck!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

kerplop said:


> Just wanted to chime in...
> I'm in your area and just spent most of the winter looking for a horse in the low four figures and came across LOTS of nice made horses and prospects either in or just above my price range. For what you want, in this economy I think it'd be financially untactful to buy something green for over 6k or 7k. It complicates things a little that you're buying a horse for two people, so maybe finding something with training, the right temperament, and an unproven show record would be the way to go so you could invest in training yourself and your mom. (and maybe a custom saddle!) You're a little out of luck since spring is rolling in and prices will go up a bit... but in the mean time...
> 
> DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1486259 - Classic Testamony *Price Reduced* for a good home
> ...


We'll definitely look into last one. An hour isn't bad at all. I actually really like Finnegan's ad looks promising as well. 
We're steering away from temperaments of 5, but thank you.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't know the OP and exactly what she's looking for and some of the other posters clearly do, so I'm going to take a step back. 

Kerplop, that's a great list of prospects you compiled from Dream Horse and there's some nice horses on there. However, I'm still going to stand by my statement about price. The horses on your list are all cheaper because they have less experience. For instance, Finnegan has "been to a few local shows."

If you're a rider/owner who's capable of giving the horse some positive experience in the show ring and putting the miles on them, those horses are excellent choices and "financially tactful.", as you say. 

If you absolutely *need* a horse with the resume and mileage, it's wise to be prepared to pay more.


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

maura said:


> If you absolutely *need* a horse with the resume and mileage, it's wise to be prepared to pay more.


Yes, and as a buyer you just have to decide what qualities are most important to you in a potential buy and what kind of horse you're willing to splurge on. There are so many horses on the market in all sorts of price ranges so IMO it's wise to scope the entire scene. Speaking of which, you might want to look into foxhunters. My old hunter was a foxhunter through and through (the one in my profile pic) but cleaned up in the hunter ring- and had the most amazing temperament. We also had more flexibility out of the ring in terms of crosscountry schooling and hacking. Just a thought.


----------



## huntandjump (Sep 21, 2009)

Both horses seem like really nice kick-along hunters. They're quite gorgeous!
The first horse: It would have been nice if they had shown more in the video, i.e. her flatwork. But she seemed like a nice, flowy hunter. Her form wasn't amazing o/f but she had nice 'hunter knees' and got the course done in good fashion. She would be a nice choice for the Children's Hunters. 
The second horse: One thing I noticed is that he didn't seem to engage his hind end very much on the flat. This could be fixed, granted, but it was just something I picked up on. I wasn't terribly impressed by his form. The ad was saying he was quite competitive, but he wasn't jumping fences that would competition height, which I thought was a bit odd. But he is a nice horse.

It ultimately comes down to price and which one you would get along with more. Personally, I prefer the first horse. She's younger (so she would be easier for resale) and I liked her look a bit more (I'm a sucker for a dapple gray, lol). They both would make excellent Children's Hunters on any circuit; you have two great choices! Just see which one you get along with more and such.

Good luck!


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Out of the two you had put up I personally like the first one better for myself. But the second one has more millage may work better for you. They both look pretty good though. 

I was looking at a few for you as well that others hadn't already posted:
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1502011 - Gloria (Bellman\'s Morning Glory) 
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1525146 - Tucker
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1524790 - GiGi
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1449151 - MoJo
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1439138 - Nip-N-Tuck (Not sure if you have an issue with pintos. Some people just don't like them.)
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1494589 - Timeout


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

ok so a little off track but look at the riders toes over the jumps on GiGi- HOLY COW!


----------

